# A good man needs your prayers



## buckpasser (Nov 27, 2020)

I met Matthew when we were both 9 years old. We’re 37 now. We’ve lived mirrored lives. We both had a daughter and then a son. We both manage hunting plantations for a living. We love God, our families, the outdoors, and the nation we were born into.  Our fathers were business partners until his died unexpectedly of cancer when we were in high school. This March we were eating dinner at the barn when he got the call from his doctor to get to the hospital immediately. He was diagnosed with AML leukemia later that day. 

He’s spent these past long months in Augusta trying traditional chemo, previously unrelated chemo, and finally experimental chemo. Wednesday they sent him home with the sad news that his path to a medical cure will not be realized. 

Please keep him, his family, and his loved ones in your prayers over the coming days. The doctors told him to enjoy his final days. They told him it may be a few weeks or even months, but not years.  I’ve promised him that I will stay committed to doing everything in my power to see his children develop a personal relationship with Christ. I’ve also promised him that I will introduce his children to the same outdoor heritage we were introduced to by our fathers.  Please pray that I’m able to keep my promises if the time comes. 

Obviously, I’m still praying that God spare him of this illness somehow and be glorified in the fact that only He could take this away when science couldn’t. 

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Kev (Nov 27, 2020)

That’s deep... feel the hurt from here, but I do believe In miracles. I will pray for the situation.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 28, 2020)

Very sad news.  I will pray for you, your friend and your families.


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 28, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Prayers sent from me also,,,,


----------



## dannyray49 (Nov 28, 2020)

Praying for your friend and you


----------



## hawkeye123 (Nov 28, 2020)

Prayers sent, dang that's a tough one


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2020)

Prayers for all - may God bless.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2020)

Prayers from here too.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 29, 2020)

I pray for you,him, and both families. He has a real friend in you I think,may God bless you both.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 29, 2020)

Prayers for all of you. Words are hard to come by but may God give you comfort and peace.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Nov 29, 2020)

Done


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 29, 2020)

Prayers to you both.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 30, 2020)

Do not forget whom the true doctor really is. If it is his will he will survive through this. My wife was told she would have Diastolic heart failure the rest of her life. Unfortunately the doctor had to ask us what we were doing and what we had did cause this stuff was gone and that doesn't happen. Prayers for him and you.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 30, 2020)

Prayers sent for all of you.


----------



## striper slug (Nov 30, 2020)

Thats tough to read, prayers headed his way


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 30, 2020)

Prayers sent


----------



## formula1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Heartfelt! In a world where hardships are so real, great love matters! Prayers for the power of God! But I already see it in your story!


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 30, 2020)

Unexpected update:

I received word today that Matt has been accepted at Chicago for a new full body radiation experimental treatment for terminal AML patients. This very well may not be a cure, and it will be horribly painful and dangerous, but hope again rules the day!  Thank you all for the prayers, and please keep it up!  I know that God is in control, no matter what comes next.


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2020)

Prayers sent buckpasser , you are a great friend !


----------



## dslc6487 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers for your friend and his family..Lucky to have such as good friend as you.....


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2020)

Will be praying for him, you & both families. 
We know the Great Physician.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 3, 2020)

Praying hard brother, for all involved.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2020)

No words, just powerful prayers....


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you all!  There has been a major setback to the experimental radiation treatment. Matt collapsed at home on Tuesday and has been on a ventilator in ICU since Tuesday evening. I’ve delayed this post hoping to bring good news, but it seems there isn’t much yet, except that God is still in control.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 3, 2020)

Sad news.  I prayers will continue.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Dec 3, 2020)

Like Nic I don't have the words......I do know prayer works.....praying for all!!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 3, 2020)

Prayers to all involved.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 3, 2020)

Big prayer machine here praying


----------



## bany (Dec 16, 2020)

Heavy thoughts and heavier prayers!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Prayers sent. I just got word this week that a friend in the northwoods campground I stay in summer, also has leukemia. Your friends story really hit home with me.  Your a great friend.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 16, 2020)

Again, thank you all more than I can write on here for the prayers!  They found a pretty bad bleeding ulcer in Matt’s upper GI and have clamped it off earlier this week. Since then he has been on the upswing. I spoke with his wife today and he hasn’t given up the fight. His goal is to regain enough health and stamina to again seek the treatment that he was initially approved for or something similar.  He is an amazingly resilient guy and refuses to succumb to this in it’s terms.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2020)

Great news


----------



## bentleyboys02 (Dec 16, 2020)

Praying for Matt, and family. He truly has a great friend to ask for prayers for him.        And a big prayer team here ,and a Great big God that has healing power . AMEN


----------



## plumber_1969 (Dec 17, 2020)

Lord knows this has been a bad year for a lot of people. I pray for Matt, his  family and all of you that need uplifting at this time. We need to heal as a nation and find peace with each other.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 17, 2020)

Continuing to pray for him, his family and those giving him help and care.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Dec 17, 2020)

Will definitely pray for him.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 23, 2020)

God's will be done for him, his children, you and all God's loved ones.  Amen.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 27, 2020)

Matt got to come home from ICU on Christmas Eve.  They set him up with a hospital bed in the living room to watch his children enjoy their Christmas. He’s tiring rapidly and told me he was torn about what to do next. He didn’t want to give up the fight or miss any time with his kids, but he was really weak and tired. The decision at hand was to use hospice (new name now I don’t recall), or attempt some very costly ambulance rides twice a week to receive blood and platelets and try to prolong life.  He never told me what he decided, but the hospice nurse showed up yesterday as I was leaving.  Please continue to pray for Matt and his family during this difficult leg of the journey, and thank you all so much for the prayers up until now!  God is good even if we can’t always see his plan.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 31, 2020)

Prayers the God will give him the grace and peace he needs in Christ Jesus our Lord and Saviour.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 31, 2020)

Matt passed away today at noon. He was at home with his wife and mother and passed peacefully. I can’t even imagine what he’s experiencing right now. It’s a tough day but it does dull the pain to know with certainty that he knows Christ as his savior.  I know he’d want me to tell you all here that it’s crucial to be prepared for death, as he was. If you don’t know what I mean please pm me.  Thank you all for the prayers over the past weeks!  There are some great folks on GON.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 31, 2020)

Prayers for all, the God of all grace give you all comfort in Christ


----------



## Sixes (Dec 31, 2020)

That was a tough read. Prayers for the family and friends. A good friend is the same as blood kin


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for keeping us apprised bp.
It pays to be prepared.
 I have ONE good friend I shared tears (and said "I love you") with when he found out he had cancer on his kidney.
 The past 5 years have been good, but staying prepared will make it easier on us.
 Hope it wasn't too hard on you. Best wishes all around.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2020)

Matt got his ultimate healing today at noon.
Praying that God will bring comfort & peace to his family & you.


----------



## Keith Karr (Dec 31, 2020)

Very sorry to hear of Matt passing. Praying for you and his family.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 5, 2021)

Hate to hear this brother but he is better off now than we are. Prayers for the family and friends.


----------

